# Gaggia Baby - Steam from grouphead when brewing



## Greegore (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Guys, looking for some advice with this issue.

Recently my Baby started steaming from the group-head when brewing.Video below where I've switched it on, waited for the brew temp light to come on then pressed the brew button.

I can get a shot out, but there's obviously not enough flow and the shot stops early, the puck is dried out and the machine makes a great gasp as the pressure is released when I remove the portafilter. This is clearly not right as I can only really pull one dodgy shot before its just pure steam coming through. So, presumably the boiler is getting too hot. Could this be the thermo stat being faulty? Or a blockage somewhere?

I've descaled and dismantled the solenoid and cleaned out as much as could see how but no improvement.

Thanks for any ideas or suggestions.

//www.youtube-nocookie.com/embed/iaiFxpmpTxM


----------

